
Show HN: Croissant, a Lua REPL and Debugger - giann
https://github.com/giann/croissant
======
agumonkey
Wish this could be ported to every other repls

------
jobigoud
Wordplay: Lua meaning Moon in Spanish, "Croissant" meaning crescent in French,
like a Moon crescent.

~~~
eng_monkey
Lua means moon in Portuguese, not Spanish.

------
kinleyd
A very beautiful repl indeed - It's got spit and polish!

------
soapdog
wow! this is beautiful and very impressing! I love Lua and can see myself
making a lot of use from this REPL.

